# لأول مرة الدليل التشغيلي لجهاز المحطة المتكاملة Nikon NIVO - C



## المهندس رحم (27 أبريل 2010)

:19: ارفق لكم ادناه الدليل التشغيلي لجهاز المحطة المتكاملة نيكون - نيفو وهو الجهاز الأحدث في سلسلة الأجهزة التي تنتجها شركة نيكون اليابانية بالتعاون مع شركة ترمبل .. وهو جهاز راقي جدا وعملي وسعره مناسب جدا أضافة لكونه من الاجهزة الرصينة ويقارب في مواصفاته أجهزة توبكون ولايكا ذات الدقة العالية






*للتحميل اضغط الرابط التالي*

http://www.4shared.com/document/cPyOD0td/C241_En1_Nivo-C_Ver_A100.html


----------



## السندباد المساحي (27 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لمرورك اخي العزيز السندباد المساحي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohie sad (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ونتمنى لك الخير


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز لمرورك الجميل وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## عرفه السيد (28 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك المهندس رحم شكرا لك ونتمنى المذيد من نبذاتك الراقيه


----------



## المهندس رحم (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز محي والشكر موصول لأخي العزيز عرفه السيد
اسعدتني كلماتكم الرقيقه ومروركم العذب
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## علي فؤاد (28 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لمرورك الجميل
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد عميرة (3 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس رحم (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم احبتي على مروركم
اسعدتني كلماتكم الرقيقة


----------



## mohamedazab (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (21 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الغالي


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 مايو 2010)

الشكر لك أخي العزيز بشار
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 مايو 2010)

والشكر موصول لأخي العزيز محمد عزب
تقبل خالص التحايا


----------



## sami222 (23 مايو 2010)

يا ريت بالعربي


----------



## الساحق الاول (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير ومشكور


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور أخي الكريم (الساحق الاول) تقبل تحياتي


----------



## المهندس رحم (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ان توفر الوقت سنقوم بترجمتها للعربي
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## mohie sad (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور احبتي


----------



## ASHIK (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## africano800 (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا لمرورك أخي الكريم ونتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## youssef00088 (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياخي وحابب اطلب منك مساعدة اذا بيدك شي شرح عن جهاز التوتل لايكا 407


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 يناير 2011)

الاخ العزيز كان لدي كتاب عربي يشرح جهاز لايكا 407 وسارفقه لك حال ايجاده
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد الصيرفى2010 (6 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا باشا على الاضافه الممتازه للجهاز


----------



## محمد سعدي ابراهيم (6 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## مرتضى ابو حسن (23 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن تخبروني كيفية تحميل هذا الملف وبدون اشتراك


----------



## Dr-GoOgLe (24 يناير 2011)

اشكرك لاختيار اجهزه نيكون اليابانيه وترمبل ونحن الوكلاء الوحيدون في المملكه العربيه السعوديه والبحرين 

واي استفسار نحو الاجهزه نحن في خدتكم


----------



## Dr-GoOgLe (24 يناير 2011)

اذا لديك نسخه عربيه نزلها اذا تكرمت واشكرك


----------



## مرتضى ابو حسن (26 يناير 2011)

ممكن تخبروني كيفية تحميل هذا الملف محتاجه ضروري وبدون اشتراك في4shared


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 يناير 2011)

أخي العزيز التنزيل لايحتاج الى اشتراك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ahmsurveyeg (27 يناير 2011)

مطلوب توتال استيشن للاجار 0106631808 يفضل ليكا اوتوبكون


----------



## ahmsurveyeg (27 يناير 2011)

مطلوب توتال استيشن للاجار 0106631808 يفضل ليكا اوتوبكون او نيكون


----------



## المهندس رحم (7 فبراير 2011)

هذه الاجهزة متوفرة عند أي مكتب مساحة 
تقبل تحياتي وشكرا للمرور أخي الكريم


----------



## محمدكامل (15 يوليو 2011)

عناية السيد المهندس : رحم انا المهندس : محمد كامل من مصر من نيكون وسبكترا مصر ( شركة برناسوس ) يمكنكم انزال كتالوج محطات الرصد نيكون وسبكترا باللغة العربية من ملتقى المهندسين العرب من تحت كلمة بحت ( تكتب شرح محطة الرصد نيكون ) فتجد ظهور شرح محطة الرصد نيكون nivo c series وسوف تجد اسمى علية وهو مبسط جدا جدا 
تحياتى 
م : محمد كامل 
nikon & spectra agent in egypt 
bernasos company


----------



## محمدكامل (15 يوليو 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/kUL46juz/1_online.html
هذا هو الرابط الخاص بشرح محطة الرصد 
ونسألكم الدعوات 
تحياتى 
م : محمد كامل 
0105000927


----------



## صفوت خميس محمد (21 ديسمبر 2011)

ياجماعه ممكن شرح باللغه العربيه


----------



## amrblal28 (9 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااا
\


----------



## snap 10 (9 يناير 2012)

*جارى التحميل*​


----------



## رياض رمضان (31 أكتوبر 2012)

جميع الروابط لا تعمل....برجاء عمل اللزم


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 نوفمبر 2012)

اعتذر عن توقف الرابط الاول وهذا الرابط الجديد
http://C241_En1_Nivo-C_Ver_A100.pdf


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابط الجديد
C241_En1_Nivo-C_Ver_A100.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## sosohoho (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا لككككككك


----------



## AHMAD KLZIA (27 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكرا 
ماهي خلاصة تجربتك له


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 فبراير 2013)

شكرا للمرور اعزائي


----------



## رياض رمضان (10 مارس 2013)

السعر ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رياض رمضان (10 مارس 2013)

اماكن بيع الجهاز؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 أبريل 2015)

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ahmed_90_a (5 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------

